
Insurers are putting the lives of sick and disabled at risk during COVID-19 - Abishek_Muthian
https://abishekmuthian.com/insurers-are-putting-the-lives-of-sick-and-disabled-at-risk-during-covid-19-pandemic/
======
Fjolsvith
Why do I not find this surprising?

Its almost like a state ordering COVID patients into state run nursing homes.
Trimming operating costs, so to speak.

~~~
Abishek_Muthian
What's worst is that it seems like 'If you want your insurance policy, you
have to lie about your health condition'; Then they will deny the claim
sighting preexisting illness.

